# First Teryx Turner Axle



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's a pic of the first Turner axle for the right front of a Teryx:rockn:. It's as big as the rear Turner's on my Brute. I don't think I could break this thing if I tried. They told me that they didn't know if they were going to make them for the rear of the Teryx though.:aargh4:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BEEFY :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Cost?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

looks junk yard dog stout.. bet it was pricey


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

The OEM is the weakest link... Goodbye..


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Same price as the Brute $350


----------

